# Good to be fishing again



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had some friends out today and it was very nice to be out again.. After two weeks with out fishing I was getting a bit stir crazy. Set up by the WW bridge and had a fish on every 10 to 15 minutes. Nuthin big but still good times. Several triples and doubles made the time fly by. 

Got the rods out and bang two go down. 









Lots of these size blue cats.. 



















Had fun ....

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.............


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

:fishing:cats up


----------

